# Heavy Duty Ausgangsbeschränkung



## Dübel (2. April 2020)

Das Haus ist sauber, der Keller aufgeräumt, der Garten hübsch, die Frau glücklich, die Hunde ausgeführt, die Eltern und die Schwiegermutter versorgt, die Tochter gut beschäftigt. Endlich ist Zeit für Dinge, die sonst immer liegen bleiben.

Wie hier schon öfter erwähnt, bin ich kein Sammler alter Angelgeräte sondern ein leidenschaftlicher Benutzer eben solcher. 

Die Rute ist nichts für schwache Nerven und kleine Fische. Aber seht selbst. Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.
Morgen geht's weiter.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. April 2020)

@Dübel Täuscht mich das auf dem Photo oder ist deine Angelrute ein wenig krumm, so das du sie noch richten must?


----------



## Dübel (2. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Dübel Täuscht mich das auf dem Photo oder ist deine Angelrute ein wenig krumm, so das du sie noch richten must?


Die ist nicht nur ein bisschen krumm ... 

Hab sie aber schon gerichtet und den Blank gedreht.


----------



## Nelearts (2. April 2020)

Eine gespliesste Rute würde mich auch noch reizen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. April 2020)

Und mit Wärme geht das schneller? Ich habe meine jetzt schon geraume Zeit mit Gewichten beschwert um sie wieder in die passende Form zu bekommen, dauert natürlich, aber es wird. Auf das Heißluftgebläse wäre ich nicht gekommen, vielleicht ist meine mir auch dafür zu Schade oder ich bin zu vorsichtig.


----------



## Dübel (2. April 2020)

Mit Heißluft funktioniert das sehr schnell. Ich würde das aber mit richtig wertvollen Ruten auch nicht machen. 
Man muss den Blank an der krummen Stelle möglichst gleichmäßig rundum so stark erhitzen, dass man fast nicht mehr hinfassen kann. Dann versucht man, diese Stelle möglichst gerade auszurichten und hält die Position so lange, bis der Blank wieder einigermaßen abgekühlt ist. 
In japanischen Rutenbau-Videos sieht man diese Technik oft sehr schön. Die Japaner erhitzen dabei das Material in einem kleinen Kohlenofen und biegen den Blank mit einem speziellen hölzernen Werkzeug.


----------



## Dübel (4. April 2020)

Die Arbeit geht weiter.
Nachdem ich schon zwei Hülsen neu verklebt hatte, habe ich heute gemerkt, dass die unterste Hülse auch noch wackelt. Also Heißluftföhn an, Hülse runter, 2K-Epoxy angemischt und Hülse wieder draufgeklebt. Vorher hab ich mir natürlich die genaue Position markiert, damit am Ende alles wieder schön passt.















Um zu testen, wie die vorgesehen Ringe mit der Rolle harmonieren, hab ich die Ringe provisorisch auf die Rute geklebt. 












Bevor ich mich ans Wickeln mache, wird die Rute natürlich einem Härtetest unterzogen. Es wäre ja sehr ärgerlich, wenn ich mir die viele Arbeit mache und hinterher erst auffällt, dass der Blank nicht in Ordnung ist. 
Also Rolle drauf, Schnur eingefädelt, Schlaufe an die Türklinke und ordentlich Druck auf die Rute. Sie biegt sich wunderbar gleichmäßig, nichts knackt oder knarrzt. 
Heute Abend kann ich mich ans Wickeln machen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. April 2020)

@Dübel 
Danke für den schönen Bericht, und was sehen meine Augen, DAM 285 Amerika-Modell??? Und eine Frage habe ich noch, lackierst du die Wickelstellen vorher noch als Unterlagenlackierung. Oder nachher einfach die komplette Rute.


----------



## Dübel (4. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Dübel
> Danke für den schönen Bericht, und was sehen meine Augen, DAM 285 Amerika-Modell??? Und eine Frage habe ich noch, lackierst du die Wickelstellen vorher noch als Unterlagenlackierung. Oder nachher einfach die komplette Rute.


Ich lackiere normalerweise nach dem Wickeln die komplette Rute. Wobei ich allerdings die Wicklungen vorher mit verdünntem Weißleim grundiere und diese dann auch öfter lackiere. Auf den Blank kommt so wenig Lack wie möglich, aif die Wicklungen so viel wie nötig.
Die Rolle ist eine DAM Quick Super (270), wahrscheinlich Baujahr 1959-62. Du hast wahrscheinlich nur die Zahlen durcheinander gebracht. Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich bei meiner um ein Exportmodell handelt.
Die Rolle hat etwas von einem Panzer und sie passt von der Größe und vom Gewicht her perfekt zu dieser Ultra-Schwer-Rute.
Die Regnitzwaller können sich schonmal warm anziehen ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. April 2020)

Ich dachte das weil sie auf dem Foto grün erscheint, und die grüne 285 war das Exportmodell. Deshalb die Vermutung.


----------



## Thomas. (4. April 2020)

schöner Bericht Dübel, hast du sonst noch Infos über die Rute? 
die DAM Quick Super 270, glaube da von gibt es 4 verschiedene Modelle, aber da könnte eiszeit  wahrscheinlich mehr drüber sagen


----------



## Dübel (4. April 2020)

Die DAM Quick Super (oder 270) wurde von 1954 - 1968 in 8 Variationen gebaut. Das sagt zumindest Saschas Sammler Hompage. 
Ich habe auch noch das spätere Modell mit dem Ölschmiernippel an der Kurbel. 
Die DAM 285 oder Finessa ist deutlich kleiner als die Super. Und du hast natürlich recht, @Hecht100+, die grüne Finessa war das US-Exportmodell. Die Finessa 285 ist der direkte Vorläufer der DAM Quick 330. Da kann man sogar die Spulen untereinander austauschen.

Die DAM Quick Super ist so groß wie die DAM Quick 550, also wirklich groß! Geradezu riesig. Also genau richtig für die Rute.

Zu der Rute kann ich nichts weiter sagen. Sie stammt von der Firma Balzer, ist also wahrscheinlich in Großserie in Fernost gefertigt worden. Ein Name oder dergleichen stand nicht drauf. Sie ist wirklich ein Prügel. Die Testkurve liegt geschätzt bei jenseits der 4 lbs.
Sie stand jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren in meinem Korb mit gespließten Rutenresten und würde dort wahrscheinlich bis in alle Ewigkeit verstauben, wäre mir nicht zufällig die DAM Quick Super in die Hände gefallen.


----------



## eiszeit (5. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Zu der Rute kann ich nichts weiter sagen. Sie stammt von der Firma Balzer, ist also wahrscheinlich in Großserie in Fernost gefertigt worden. Ein Name oder dergleichen stand nicht drauf. Sie ist wirklich ein Prügel. Die Testkurve liegt geschätzt bei jenseits der 4 lbs.
> Sie stand jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren in meinem Korb mit gespließten Rutenresten und würde dort wahrscheinlich bis in alle Ewigkeit verstauben, wäre mir nicht zufällig die DAM Quick Super in die Hände gefallen.



Muß nicht unbedingt Fernost sein, Balzer importierte in den 60er Jahren auch einiges aus den damaligen Ostblockstaaten.
Wie lang ist denn die Rute zusammengesteckt? Da kann ich mehr über das Baujahr sagen.


----------



## Thomas. (5. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Muß nicht unbedingt Fernost sein, Balzer importierte in den 60er Jahren auch einiges aus den damaligen Ostblockstaaten.
> Wie lang ist denn die Rute zusammengesteckt? Da kann ich mehr über das Baujahr sagen.



weist du vielleicht auch was *über diese? das Bj. würde mich sehr interessieren*


----------



## eiszeit (5. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> weist du vielleicht auch was *über diese? das Bj. würde mich sehr interessieren*


Die Rute kam 1968 auf den Markt und wurde letztmalig 1973 von Balzer angeboten.
Sie ksotete damals 21,50DM (1968) und wurde als mittlere Bootsrute deklariert.
Das Futteral gehört nicht zur Rute.


----------



## Dübel (5. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Muß nicht unbedingt Fernost sein, Balzer importierte in den 60er Jahren auch einiges aus den damaligen Ostblockstaaten.
> Wie lang ist denn die Rute zusammengesteckt? Da kann ich mehr über das Baujahr sagen.


Danke schön, @eiszeit, für deine Einschätzung. Da hast du wohl recht, es könnte natürlich auch eine Rute aus Ostblockproduktion sein. 
Ich hab sie gerade gemessen. Sie ist 2,88 Meter lang, was etwa 9'6" entspricht. Sie ist wirklich ein Knüppel. Das Wurfgewicht liegt auf jeden Fall jenseits der 100‐Gramm-Marke. 
Es wäre echt toll, wenn du da genauere Informationen finden könntest. Danke schön im Voraus!


----------



## eiszeit (5. April 2020)

Ich tippe deine Rute ist die Kombi Rute Salm, die von 1962-1972 angeboten wurde, (Art. Nr. 1 1473 (Anfang der 60er), dann 1 1264 (Ende der 60er Anfang der 70er).
Die Rute hatte eigentlich zwei Spitzen, eine stärkere und eine schwächere. Es gab zu der Zeit von Balzer 2 dreiteilge gespließte Ruten mit Korkgriff und dem metalleren Blankanschluß zum Korkriff. Einmal eine Zanderrute in 2,80m Länge (dürfte deine nicht sein) und eben die Kombirute Salm in 3,00m, aufgrund der Ringwicklung dürfte es
die Balzer Salm 1 1473 (früheres Modell) sein. Die 1 1473 kostete damals 29,50DM (1962).
Hab ich gerade gefunden.
Bitte mal in der Bucht unter suchen eingeben.
*Balzer 1473*


----------



## Thomas. (5. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Rute kam 1968 auf den Markt und wurde letztmalig 1973 von Balzer angeboten.
> Sie ksotete damals 21,50DM (1968) und wurde als mittlere Bootsrute deklariert.
> Das Futteral gehört nicht zur Rute.



besten dank, jetzt ist es mir auch anhand der Seriennummer aufgefallen das , das Futteral nicht zur Rute gehört.


----------



## Dübel (5. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich tippe deine Rute ist die Kombi Rute Salm, die von 1962-1972 angeboten wurde, (Art. Nr. 1 1473 (Anfang der 60er), dann 1 1264 (Ende der 60er Anfang der 70er).
> Die Rute hatte eigentlich zwei Spitzen, eine stärkere und eine schwächere. Es gab zu der Zeit von Balzer 2 dreiteilge gespließte Ruten mit Korkgriff und dem metalleren Blankanschluß zum Korkriff. Einmal eine Zanderrute in 2,80m Länge (dürfte deine nicht sein) und eben die Kombirute Salm in 3,00m, aufgrund der Ringwicklung dürfte es
> die Balzer Salm 1 1473 (früheres Modell) sein. Die 1 1473 kostete damals 29,50DM (1962).
> Hab ich gerade gefunden.
> ...



Danke schön, @eiszeit! Das ist exakt meine Rute. 
Das ist dann quasi eine schwere Version der DAM Vierling. Die ist zwar auch schon recht kräftig, aber die Balzer 1473 ist da ein ganz anderes Kalliber.

Hast du alte Balzer-Kataloge? Ich schreib dir später mal eine PN.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade gefunden.
> Bitte mal in der Bucht unter suchen eingeben.
> *Balzer 1473*


Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele hier mitlesen. Bis zu @eiszeit Hinweis stand die Rute bei 1,50 Euro über Startgebot, dann kam die Explosion. Scheint aber auch wirklich ein interessantes Rütchen zu sein, hat so gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit @jason 1 seiner Noriscona No 2091.


----------



## Dübel (5. April 2020)

Ich gestehe hier öffentlich, dass ich mitgeboten habe. Tatsächlich sogar relativ hoch. Ich bin dann aber im letzten Moment überboten worden. Naja, ich nehm es sportlich. Ich besitze einen fast jungfräulichen DAM Vierling, der wesentlich funktionaler ist, als diese Balzer-Rute.

Heute mach ich kurz Pause mit meinem Rutenprojekt und nähe statt dessen einen Schwung Masken ...


----------



## Hering 58 (5. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele hier mitlesen. Bis zu @eiszeit Hinweis stand die Rute bei 1,50 Euro über Startgebot, dann kam die Explosion. Scheint aber auch wirklich ein interessantes Rütchen zu sein, hat so gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit @jason 1 seiner Noriscona No 2091.


Also ehrlich,ich nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich gestehe hier öffentlich, dass ich mitgeboten habe. Tatsächlich sogar relativ hoch. Ich bin dann aber im letzten Moment überboten worden. Naja, ich nehm es sportlich. Ich besitze einen fast jungfräulichen DAM Vierling, der wesentlich funktionaler ist, als diese Balzer-Rute.
> 
> Heute mach ich kurz Pause mit meinem Rutenprojekt und nähe statt dessen einen Schwung Masken ...
> 
> ...


Wie viele sollen es denn werden?


----------



## Dübel (5. April 2020)

@Hering 58 Das werden 32 Stück. Die werden zu Ostern an Familie und Freunde verschenkt.




Um 2.30 Uhr waren die Masken fertig.


----------



## Dübel (6. April 2020)

So, heute hab ich erstmal eine kleine Fehlstelle am Griff ausgebessert. Den Leim lasse ich bis morgen abbinden. Dann wird alles schön in Form geschliffen..





















Da das Handteil also erstmal im Keller auf seine Vollendung warten muss und auch am Mittelteil noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu machen sind, hab ich jetzt die ersten Ringe an der Spitz gewickelt.


----------



## Bilch (7. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Die DAM 285 oder Finessa ist deutlich kleiner als die Super. Und du hast natürlich recht, @Hecht100+, die grüne Finessa war das US-Exportmodell. Die Finessa 285 ist der direkte Vorläufer der DAM Quick 330. Da kann man sogar die Spulen untereinander austauschen.


Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als dass die Finessas 280-285 noch Metallspulen hatten, bei der Quick 110-550 Serie die aber schon aus Bakelit gefertigt wurden. Stimmt das?


----------



## Bilch (7. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele hier mitlesen. Bis zu @eiszeit Hinweis stand die Rute bei 1,50 Euro über Startgebot, dann kam die Explosion. Scheint aber auch wirklich ein interessantes Rütchen zu sein, hat so gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit @jason 1 seiner Noriscona No 2091.


Ich sehe hier nicht unbedingt eine Korrelation. Ich habe nämlich schon sehrt oft Artikel beobachtet, bei denen es aussah, dass ich sie ganz billig ersteigern werde, am letzten Tag oder sogar erst in der letzten Stunde vor dem Angebotsende aber die Gebote kräftig angestiegen sind.


----------



## eiszeit (7. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als dass die Finessas 280-285 noch Metallspulen hatten, bei der Quick 110-550 Serie die aber schon aus Bakelit gefertigt wurden. Stimmt das?


Ja die 280 und 285 hatten Leichtmetallspulen. Ich vermute ab 1966 (Übergang 285 zur 330) gab es dann die Kunststoffspulen.
Bakelit war das nicht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. April 2020)

@Dübel
Einen großen Respekt für die Arbeit du dir da machst und auch Danke dafür das du sie für uns Dokumentierst.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu den Ringwicklungen, welche Stärke verwendest du? D ?


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als dass die Finessas 280-285 noch Metallspulen hatten, bei der Quick 110-550 Serie die aber schon aus Bakelit gefertigt wurden. Stimmt das?





eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja die 280 und 285 hatten Leichtmetallspulen. Ich vermute ab 1966 (Übergang 285 zur 330) gab es dann die Kunststoffspulen.
> Bakelit war das nicht.



ich habe hier für meine Quick 550 bzw eine Super 275? eine Kunststoffspule und eine Metallspule die 270 u. die 550 lassen sich auch untereinander austauschen.


----------



## eiszeit (7. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe hier für meine Quick 550 bzw eine Super 275? eine Kunststoffspule und eine Metallspule die 270 u. die 550 lassen sich auch untereinander austauschen.


Ja bei dem letzten Modell der 270/275(oder 2 S), (270 = DAM Super, DAM Super mit Zählwerk in m, DAM Super mit Zählwerk in Yards, 275 = Zweigangrolle) und dem ersten Modell der DAM 550 konnten die Spulen getauscht werden.
Ist nicht ganz einfach die Sache mit den Spulen, da nicht nur bei den Rollen sondern auch bei den Spulen im Laufe der Zeit Änderungen vollzogen wurde.
Leg mal ein Ausschnitt des Rollenblattes der Quick 270 von 1968 (letztes Super Modell) bei.


----------



## Bilch (7. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe hier für meine Quick 550 bzw eine Super 275? eine Kunststoffspule und eine Metallspule die 270 u. die 550 lassen sich auch untereinander austauschen.


Wenn Du die mit den zwei Getriebegängen meinst, ist sie laut Saschas Sammlerpage eine 275


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2020)

ja 275er


----------



## Dübel (7. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Dübel
> Einen großen Respekt für die Arbeit du dir da machst und auch Danke dafür das du sie für uns Dokumentierst.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu den Ringwicklungen, welche Stärke verwendest du? D ?



Ich hatte eine angefangene Spule Rutenbindegarn in der Stärke A. Da ich die Wicklungen rot machen wollte, hab ich das einfach genommen.





Normalerweise binde ich Rutenringe mit diesem Garn.




Das ist Maschinenstickgarn aus Polyester. Man bekommt das in unglaublich vielen Farbnuancen.
Üblicherweise gehe ich mit der reparaturbedürftigen Rute zum Nähladen meines Vertrauens und suche dann direkt den möglichst exakt passenden Farbton aus. Wenn an einer alten Rute zum Beispiel nur ein Ring neu zu binden ist, erzielt man so ein nahezu perfektes Ergebnis. 


Heute hab ich den Griff fertig geschliffen. Da der alte Kork ohnehin nicht so toll war, fällt die Reparatur kaum auf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jetzt binde ich die restlichen Ringe und die Übergänge zu den Hülsen. Morgen kann ich dann mit dem Lackieren beginnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele hier mitlesen. Bis zu @eiszeit Hinweis stand die Rute bei 1,50 Euro über Startgebot, dann kam die Explosion.


Sag ich doch immer! Wenn man haben will: Erst kaufen, dann drüber schreiben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Heute Abend kann ich mich ans Wickeln machen.


Alles sehr schön beschrieben bis zum Neuaufbau! 
Ich bin mal gespannt, was am Ende bei raus kommt.


----------



## Dübel (8. April 2020)

Puh, Glück gehabt! Das Garn hat so gerade eben gereicht ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. April 2020)

@Dübel 
Besten Dank für die Antwort. 
Wie mir scheint hast du schon mehrere Ruten neu aufgebaut wie man an deiner Wickelvorrichtung sieht.


----------



## eiszeit (8. April 2020)

@Dübel
Sehr sehr schön gemacht.  Meine allergrößte Hochachtung.
Mit den beiden Zierwicklungen ober- und unterhalb des Balzer "Auerhahns" hast einen nicht sichtbaren
Übergang vom neuen zum alten Lank geschaffen.


----------



## Dübel (8. April 2020)

@dawurzelsepp 
Das ist in der Tat nicht mein erstes Rutenprojekt. Die alten Gespließten sind doch häufig etwas reparaturbedürftig, bevor sie wieder ans Wasser können. 

@eiszeit
Danke schön! Genau das war mein Plan. Das Balzer Emblem ist zwar nicht so toll erhalten, aber es ist halt ein Teil der Geschichte dieser Rute. Also habe ich den Bereich beim Entfernen des Lacks abgeklebt. Der Übergang zwischen "nacktem" Blank schaut mit den Zierwicklungen natürlich gefälliger aus.

Heute hab ich angefangen, die Wicklungen mit sehr stark verdünntem Weißleim zu grundieren. Das ist nötig, weil der Bootslack den ich später auftrage, sonst zu stark ins Garn einziehen und es fast schwarz färben würde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2020)

Ist ja witzig! 
Mit Leim habe ich mal einen Quick-Fix von Wicklungen probiert, hat gehalten. 
Und nachher einfach mit dem "korrekten" Wicklungsklebelack überlackiert ging auch störungsfrei.


----------



## Dübel (9. April 2020)

@eiszeit hat mich freundlicherweise per PN darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass an meinem Spitzenteil wohl ein Ringe fehlte. Sehr aufmerksam! Danke schön.

Jetzt hatte ich allerdings das Problem, dass mein rotes Garn fast am Ende war. Für ein Füßchen hat es noch gereicht. Am anderen musste ich ein bisschen "Kunst" machen ...


----------



## Bilch (9. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> @eiszeit hat mich freundlicherweise per PN darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass an meinem Spitzenteil wohl ein Ringe fehlte. Sehr aufmerksam! Danke schön.


Wenn man hier ein Bild postet, muss man halt damit rechnen, dass dieses bis ins kleinste detail studiert werden kann


----------



## Dübel (9. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn man hier ein Bild postet, muss man halt damit rechnen, dass dieses bis ins kleinste detail studiert werden kann


Ja, ich sollte mich in Zukunft wirklich mehr um den Datenschutz kümmern. Am besten poste ich keine Bilder mehr, die sich eindeutig meinem Hobby zuortnen lassen ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> @eiszeit hat mich freundlicherweise per PN darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass an meinem Spitzenteil wohl ein Ringe fehlte. Sehr aufmerksam! Danke schön.
> 
> Jetzt hatte ich allerdings das Problem, dass mein rotes Garn fast am Ende war. Für ein Füßchen hat es noch gereicht. Am anderen musste ich ein bisschen "Kunst" machen ...
> 
> ...



Da hat doch sicher einer hier im Forum noch ne Rolle mit dem selben Garn rumliegen und könnte Ihm da aushelfen. 
Wenn  du dazu einfach mal den Farbcode posten könntest dann hilft dir sicher jemand weiter und du hast später eine schöne Rute.


----------



## Dübel (9. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da hat doch sicher einer hier im Forum noch ne Rolle mit dem selben Garn rumliegen und könnte Ihm da aushelfen.
> Wenn  du dazu einfach mal den Farbcode posten könntest dann hilft dir sicher jemand weiter und du hast später eine schöne Rute.


Danke für die nette Idee! Mir gefällt das aber eigentlich ganz gut so. Außerdem erinnere ich mich dann immer an die Geschichte dahinter, was ich auch schön finde. Sollte ich aber wirklich mal ein ernstes Problem ähnlicher Natur haben, frage ich auf jeden Fall mal im Forum nach.


----------



## Bilch (9. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ja, ich sollte mich in Zukunft wirklich mehr um den Datenschutz kümmern. Am besten poste ich keine Bilder mehr, die sich eindeutig meinem Hobby zuortnen lassen ...


Der Zettel neulich auf dem Angelplatz war also von Dir? Hast aber eine ganz ordentliche Strecke mit Deinem Fahrrad zurückgelegt


----------



## Dübel (9. April 2020)

Die Wicklungen haben jetzt alle mehrere Schichten verdünnten Weißleim erhalten. Nun beginne ich mit dem Lackieren des Garns. Die Ringbindungen behandele ich mit Hochglanz-Bootslack. Hier möchte ich am Ende eine wirklich dicke glänzende Schicht haben. Der Lack ist recht zäh. Ich trage deshalb nur sehr dünne Schichten auf, damit sich keine Tropfnasen bilden. Die Trocknungszeit ist sehr lang, so dass ich maximal zwei Lackierungen am Tag machen kann. Vier bis fünf Durchgänge werden nötig sein, bis das gewünschte Ergebnis erzielt ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Sollte ich aber wirklich mal ein ernstes Problem ähnlicher Natur haben, frage ich auf jeden Fall mal im Forum nach.


Bei so grellen Farben wie Hellrot kann ich dir leider nicht aushelfen! 

Aber ich hätte durchaus Reserven bei dem sehr wunderschönen rubinrot, grüne Töne usw.
Zeitweise hauen die Rutenbauhändler Großspulen mit Kilometern raus, da geht einem der Faden wenigstens nicht so schnell aus.

Ich ringe mit mir in der Planung zu einem solchen Gesplissten-Neuaufbauprojekt (Grundton braunorange eben) immer noch, ob rubinrot alleine reicht,
oder (lind-)grün sowieso schöner ist, zusammen mit einer feinen Zierwicklung rubinrot.
Es lohnt sich für meine Erfahrung schon, für den Wunsch nach machbarer zu produzierender Schönheit, vorher ein paar Probewicklungen zu machen, und sei es nur wegen der finalen Farbveränderung durch die Verklebelacke.

Spiegelnd,Silberglanz,Goldglanz,Chrom usw. kommt mir sowieso auf keine Rute mehr, auch nicht für Zierwicklungen, bzw. sowas ist Grund für Abriss, gegen sowas bin ich allergisch.

Insofern finde ich deine Rot-Schwarz Kombinationen sehr gelungen! 


			https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/20200409_000426-jpg.342550/
		


Zweibeinwicklungen mache ich inzwischen immer unterschiedlich in der Farbe, bei meiner häufigen Mischung von Zweibein- und Einbeinringen gerne die vordere Wicklung der Zweibeinringe in dezenter oder möglichst der Blankfarbe, so dass die hintere (Haupt-)Zweibeinwicklung wie die der Einbeinringe durchgehend gleich erscheint. Ästhetik-Problem für das Auge wunderbar gelöst!

Die Doppelwicklungen der Zweibeinringe in gleicher Farbe sehen für mich inzwischen immer sehr bedrückend auf einer Rute aus,
oder anders gesehen: Stören die Folge der harmonisch abnehmenden Ringabstände mit dem Blick nach vorne zur Spitze.

Ausnahme ist fast nur schwarz auf schwarzem Blank, da sieht man eh nicht mehr viel von Details. 
Eine "Black Mamba" Rute, schwarzer Blank, schwarzer Duplon Griff, scharzer RH, schwarze Ringe, schwarze Wicklungen, da kann wenig schief gehen und ist auch im Einsatz sehr probat und Fisch-effizient. Nur schaut nicht sonderlich schön aus.


----------



## Dübel (12. April 2020)

Während die letzte Lackschicht trocknet, mache ich mich an das nächste Projekt, die Restauration einer Sealey Supreme.




__





						Restauration einer Sealey Supreme
					

Der Neuaufbau der schweren Balzer-Rute (https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/heavy-duty-ausgangsbeschraenkung.349241/page-3) diente nur als Fingerübung für ein Projekt, dass nun schon seit zwei Jahren auf seine Vollendung wartet. Einen kompletten neuen Ringsatz habe ich schon vor Monaten besorgt...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Dübel (13. April 2020)

So, da ich im Moment auf eine Garnlieferung für die Sealey Supreme Restauration (https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/restauration-einer-sealey-supreme.349320/)  warte, hab ich, bevor es mir langweilig wird, meine Wippendrehbank aufgebaut. 
Mit der kann man zwar keine  Präzisionsteile fertigen, aber mir geht es hier nur um einfache funktionale Stöpsel für die Steckhülsen.

















Die Rute ist nun fertig lackiert und bereit für den Einsatz. Es folgt hier natürlich noch ein kleiner Bericht, sobald die Rute das erste Mal am Wasser war.


----------



## Bilch (13. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> So, da ich im Moment auf eine Garnlieferung für die Sealey Supreme Restauration (https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/restauration-einer-sealey-supreme.349320/)  warte, hab ich, bevor es mir langweilig wird, meine Wippendrehbank aufgebaut.
> Mit der kann man zwar keine  Präzisionsteile fertigen, aber mir geht es hier nur um einfache funktionale Stöpsel für die Steckhülsen.


Und das sagst Du so nebenbei? Als ob es ganz normal wäre, dass man in seiner Freizeit mal eine Wippendrehbank baut  Meine Hochachtung!
Eine Frage. Wird sie über eine Fußwippe angetrieben?

Und natürlich Gratulation und Respekt zu der wundervoll restaurierten Rute


----------



## Dübel (14. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und das sagst Du so nebenbei? Als ob es ganz normal wäre, dass man in seiner Freizeit mal eine Wippendrehbank baut  Meine Hochachtung!
> Eine Frage. Wird sie über eine Fußwippe angetrieben?
> 
> Und natürlich Gratulation und Respekt zu der wundervoll restaurierten Rute



Die Drehbank hab ich schon vor ein paar Jahren gebaut. 
Mein Keller ist leider so klein, dass ich kein ordentliches Bild von der ganzen Apparatur machen kann. Dieses Bild sollte die Funktionsweise aber einigermaßen deutlich machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2020)

Also wirklich klarer wird es dadurch aber nicht, warum musst du da Takelage und Segel spannen ?  
Ich vermisse einen E-Motor!


----------



## Dübel (14. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wirklich klarer wird es dadurch aber nicht, warum musst du da Takelage und Segel spannen ?
> Ich vermisse einen E-Motor!


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Wenn ja, erkläre ich gerne die Funktionsweise der voll mechanischen Wippendrehbank.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2020)

Ich ahne zwar nun, in welche Richtung ala Spinrad die Sache gehen soll,
deswegen mach' mal bitte mit der Erklärung der Wippendreherei ... 

Ich hatte mir für solche Sachen extra noch 2 Schränkchen-Tret-Nähmaschinen vom Trödelladen gesichert;
rein die eine hat nun meine Tocher abgegriffen, und die andere ist über die Zerlegung noch nicht hinaus gekommen, weil ich die Nähvorrichtung zum Bocklager umbauen wollte.


----------



## Dübel (14. April 2020)

Bei der Wippendrehbank wird um das Werkstück ein Seil gebunden. Am oberen Ende ist dieses Seil traditionell an einem krumm gebogenen jungen Bäumchen, in meinem Fall an einem quer gespannten Gummiseil befestigt. Das untere Ende des Seils hängt am Ende eines recht langen Pedals. 
Tritt man nun das Pedal nach unten, dreht sich das Werkstück einige Male schnell nach vorne. Lässt man das Pedal wieder los, wird es vom gespannten Gummiseil (bzw. der jungen Birke) wieder hochgezogen. Dabei dreht sich das Werkstück nach hinten. 
Bearbeiten kann man das Werkstück nur, während es sich nach vorne dreht, d.h. wenn das Pedal nach unten getreten wird. Das erfordert ein wenig Übung und den richtigen Rythmus. Wenn man den Dreh aber mal raus hat, lassen sich so schön Dinge drechseln. Nicht so präzise wie an einer modernen Maschine, aber für dekorative Kleinigkeiten wie die Hülsenstöpsel reicht das allemal.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist es etwas klarer geworden. Wenn nicht illustriere ich das gerne auch nochmal mit ein paar Skizzen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. August 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich lackiere normalerweise nach dem Wickeln die komplette Rute. Wobei ich allerdings die Wicklungen vorher mit verdünntem Weißleim grundiere und diese dann auch öfter lackiere. Auf den Blank kommt so wenig Lack wie möglich, aif die Wicklungen so viel wie nötig.



Ich bin aktuell auch dabei mir eine ältere Rute wider aufzubauen, altes Garn und Schraubrutenhalter hab ich geordert und die Ringe sollten auch kein Problem sein. Ringe zu wickeln ist kein Problem für mich nur welchen Lack nimmt man bei älteren Hohlglasruten die früher nicht Lackiert wurden ? 
Bei ältere DAM-Ruten wurden ja die Ringwicklungen nicht lackiert oder etwa doch ?
Du schreibst das verdünnter Weißleim vor der lackierung auf die Wicklung kommt, hast du da evtl einen Hersteller für mich und mir was würdest du den Black lackieren?
Fragen eines Anfängers


----------



## Dübel (26. August 2020)

Ich lackiere meine Ruten mit Asuso 99 Bootslack seidenmatt. Ich hatte aber auch schon Bootslack von Hornbach, der auch ein ordentliches Ergebnis gebracht hat.
Die Grundierung der Wicklungen mache ich nur, weil dann die Farbe des Garns meist schöner bleibt. Auf die Marke des Weißleims kommt es da nicht an. Nimm einfach Ponal, oder was auch immer du einfach bekommst oder ohnehin daheim hast.
Mach auf jeden Fall ein paar Probewicklungen und Grundier- und Lackiertests.
Bei Glasfaserruten, sind die Wicklungen auf jeden Fall auch lackiert, nur nicht so dick wie bei modernen Kohlefaserruten. Ohne Lack hält keine Wicklung.
Viel Spaß mit der Rutenrestauration!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. August 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Auf die Marke des Weißleims kommt es da nicht an. Nimm einfach Ponal, oder was auch immer du einfach bekommst oder ohnehin daheim hast.
> Mach auf jeden Fall ein paar Probewicklungen und Grundier- und Lackiertests.


Ich habe es in verschiedenen Stufen über Jahre ausprobiert, der blaue Leim von Ponal ist einfach superklasse,
man kann damit eine ganze Rute mit Griff und Ringen aufbauen, ohne was anderes her zu nehmen!
Wicklungen mit Weißleim (für Probeaufbau oder Quick-Fix) halten besser als mit Tesa-Film und greifen die Blankoberfläche weniger an als Nagellack, selbst das reicht oft hin sogar für dicke Fische.
Ponal für Griffe und selbst (Kunststoff-)Rollenhalter gutunterfüttert sowie Alu-Endkappen halten unter heftiger Biege- und Walk-Belastung sogar länger als die ganze 2K-Epoxi-Matscherei.
Tesa-Malerband und Kork und Duplon gehen mit dem Ponal untrennbare innige Verbindungen ein, die sich bei einer Revision aber immer noch gut abplatzen lassen.

Die letzte Bewährungsaussage für den Leim kam noch von einem Altertumsprofi dazu.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

Wenn Leime, dann die wasserbasierten Fensterbauleime der Schreiner. Die sind dann ausgetrocknet garantiert wasserfest und halten Griffe, Rollenhalter etc. bombenfest. Wenn man da gewisse Durchmesserunterschiede ausgleichen will, am besten aufschäumende Fensterbauleime!

Als Lack bin ich bisher mit dem 1k Rutenbaulack von Shakespeare recht gut gefahren, wobei vermutlich alle anderen die gleiche Plörre anbieten. Vorteil, er hat geringe offene Zeiten, was das häusliche Basteln einfacher macht. Hab auch als Rutenlack schon Parketsiegel verwendet. Aber ohne eine elektrische Bank dreht man sich den Wolf, bis der endlich so weit angezogen hat, dass man die Rute bei Seite stellen kann. Dafür ist er praktisch unverwüstlich.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. August 2020)

@Dübel 
Besten dank für deine Antwort und teilen der Erfahrungen.  Das du mit Weißleim den Ponal gemeint hast hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter und auch deinen Bootslack den ich noch nicht kannte. Kann ich davon ausgehen das er weiß bzw klar aushärtet oder so gelblich wie der Clou ?

Wenn ich alles zusammen habe werde ich das ganze mal vorstellen.
Aktuell ist von der alten Rute nur noch der reine braune Blank vorhanden, die Hülsen sind noch montiert und die alten Ringe sind beiseite gelegt. Die Abstände der Ringe, Griff und Korkstücke hab ich ebenfalls notiert, die Basis für den wideraufbau ist zumindest schon mal geschaffen.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe es in verschiedenen Stufen über Jahre ausprobiert, der blaue Leim von Ponal ist einfach superklasse,
> man kann damit eine ganze Rute mit Griff und Ringen aufbauen, ohne was anderes her zu nehmen!
> Wicklungen mit Weißleim (für Probeaufbau oder Quick-Fix) halten besser als mit Tesa-Film und greifen die Blankoberfläche weniger an als Nagellack, selbst das reicht oft hin sogar für dicke Fische.
> Ponal für Griffe und selbst (Kunststoff-)Rollenhalter gutunterfüttert sowie Alu-Endkappen halten unter heftiger Biege- und Walk-Belastung sogar länger als die ganze 2K-Epoxi-Matscherei.
> Tesa-Malerband und Kork und Duplon gehen mit dem Ponal untrennbare innige Verbindungen ein, die sich bei einer Revision aber immer noch gut abplatzen lassen.



Auch an dich ein Dank für deine Erfahrungen. 
Meine Frage wäre jetzt noch was du mit den Fixieren der Ringe mit Ponal meintest?
Sehe ich das richtig das du die Ringe mit Kleber leicht fixierst damit sie beim wickeln später nichtmehr verrutschen ?
Bis jetzt hab ich das mit einen Wäscheklubberl gemacht oder eben mit nen dünnen Streifen Klebeband.


----------



## Dübel (26. August 2020)

Nicht, dass ich hier mit dem Ponal falsch verstanden werde! Ich nehme den nur stark verdünnt, als Farbfixierung für die Wicklungen. Dabei ist es egal, ob wasserfester oder normaler Leim. Ist am Ende eh Lack drüber.
Der Asuso trocknet klar mit leicht dunklem Gelbstich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. August 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre jetzt noch was du mit den Fixieren der Ringe mit Ponal meintest?


Die Wicklung verkleben und versiegeln, anstelle des sonstigen Bindelackes.
Am besten etwas verdünnen, wenig auftragen, trocknet sehr schnell.
Einige Wiederholungen und es sieht mit wenig Aufwand erstaunlich gut aus.
Ist was für einen Probeaufbau oder eine Schnellnotreparatur, ich habe nur noch Leim und keinen anderen teuren anfälligen Kleber auf Reisen mit, sowie einfaches schwarzes Bindegarn und ein paar Ersatzringlein.
Für richtig schick und klassisch macht man es natürlich besser mit den bewährten 2K Sachen aus dem Rutenbau.
Nur das soll schon mal besser mindestens 48h ruhen, was im Urlaub bei einer Reparatur sehr störend sein kann.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig das du die Ringe mit Kleber leicht fixierst damit sie beim wickeln später nichtmehr verrutschen ?
> Bis jetzt hab ich das mit einen Wäscheklubberl gemacht oder eben mit nen dünnen Streifen Klebeband.


Genau, mit irgend eine Art von Bindedraht, Kabelbinder, mehr oder weniger feinem Klebestreifen, auch kleine Klammer, was gerade am besten passt und möglichst vom Andruck her nicht rutscht, das ist das nervige.
Angeklebt hab ich aber auch schon, hat echt den Nachteil, dass man später nicht mehr nachrichten/verdrehen und ausgleichen kann.
Ich habe zwar einen Linienlaser, aber das ist insgesamt viel schwieriger als hinterher durch die Ringe wie ein Diopta-Visier zu schauen und auszurichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. August 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich hier mit dem Ponal falsch verstanden werde! Ich nehme den nur stark verdünnt, als Farbfixierung für die Wicklungen. Dabei ist es egal, ob wasserfester oder normaler Leim. Ist am Ende eh Lack drüber.


Das ist das erstaunliche, dass sich der Leim einwandfrei mit dem 2K Profilack überlackieren lässt und man sieht nichts mehr von.
Hab ich mehr aus Jux gemacht um den Endaufbau nochmal herauszuschieben, sehr zart verklebte Probewicklungen halten nur endlich wie eigentlich beabsichtigt.
Aber Langzeitevaluation von mal eben hingepfuscht hat auch seinen Reiz, dann lernt man die untere Grenze des Machbaren sehr genau kennen und ausloten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. August 2020)

Nochmals ein Danke an euch beiden, da kann man immer wider was neues dazulernen. 

Hier mal meine zwei Ruten die ich vorhabe wider aufzubauen bzw soweit es geht zu reparieren.







Die Linke Rute werde ich als erstes aufbauen und die rechte schauen in wieweit ich sie reparieren kann. Bei der rechten musste ich mit nassen sehr feinen Schleifpapier eine anlackierte orange Farbe abschleifen, leider ist diese Farbe noch in den Poren zu sehen.






Ganz ausschleifen kann ich diese selbstgemachte Lackierung nicht sonst würde kein Material mehr übrig bleiben also lass ichs soweit gehen und nehm die Rute mal als Bauobjekt für spätere Projekte.
Die rechte Rute wäre interessant welcher Hersteller das sein könnte. Beide Ruten sind ungefär 2,20 - 2,40m lang und haben so um die 60g WG.
Komisch ist das bei der blanken das zweite Teil länger ist wie das Handteil und bei der anderen umgekehrt obwohl alle Wicklungen und Ringe original waren.
Bei der Rechten sidn die Ringwicklungen so hellgrün und unten scheint ein eher grünlicher Aufkleber mal gewesen zu sein. 
Leider kann man nimmer genau erkennen um welche Rute es sich wirklich gehandelt hat, vielleicht hääte ja jemand ne vermutung.


----------

